# Installing Mouse Guard



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Screwing them in place is what you need to do. I screwed mine in place when everyone was busy. You might want to put some protection on just in case. It really doesn't take long to screw them in place.

Can't answer your other question.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Once brackets are attached the entrance reducer/ mouse guard piece can be inserted from the top. _One side of the reducer is used as a mouse guard and the other side (when flipped over) is used as a reducer to close up the hive for movement and/ or for the winter._ From their website.


----------



## clarekate (Mar 13, 2016)

cervus said:


> Once brackets are attached the entrance reducer/ mouse guard piece can be inserted from the top. _One side of the reducer is used as a mouse guard and the other side (when flipped over) is used as a reducer to close up the hive for movement and/ or for the winter._ From their website.


I saw this too. Does that mean that you use the tiny holes in the winter and then the bees can only enter/exit through the top entrance? Wouldn't you want them to be able to get out of the bottom entrance (on the "porch") too in case of a warm day so they can take a cleansing flight, etc.? Just couldn't think of a time when it would be good to use the teeny tiny hole side.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the tiny holes are just for moving hives, used like screen wire across the entrance. Never heard of blocking off the lower entrance completely for any other reason.


----------



## clarekate (Mar 13, 2016)

cervus said:


> I'm pretty sure the tiny holes are just for moving hives, used like screen wire across the entrance. Never heard of blocking off the lower entrance completely for any other reason.


Okay, that makes WAY more sense then. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something important!


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd still keep your regular wooden entrance reducer behind that mouse guard. I have my wooden entrance reducer turned so that I only have the 3/4" notch (in the center in my reducers, but in other places for other styles.) Turn it so the notch faces up to make sure the bees can still get out if there are dead bees on the floor of the hive.

I often screw things on to the faces of my hive with the bees inside: robber screens, for example. Bees don't mind at all. I use one of those small cordless screwdriver/drills.

Enj.


----------



## niki.nicole (Apr 30, 2016)

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Mouse-Reducer/productinfo/536/
I got this little tiny one. Does it work as well? Do I need to secure the wooden piece it attaches to as well (duct tape it or screw the wooden reducer to the hive somehow?)


----------

